# Hygrophila flowers



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

So some of the Hygro I have in my 75g has flowered, and I took what I think are some pretty cool pictures of it, so I thought I would share  I'm not sure what species, maybe Corymbosa? Got it from Matt, maybe he knows? Tell me what you think!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Good looking pictures! What kind of camera/lens did you take that with. Don't know what kind of Hygro that is, but maybe I could trade you for a few clippings


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> What kind of camera/lens did you take that with.


Canon PowerShot A630. Just the lens that came on the camera, auto settings but flash off and had to use manual focus. I tweaked some of the color/brightness settings also after taking the pictures.

And I'd be glad to give you a few clippings. I've got 4 kinds of hygro in my tanks and throw away more than I like anyway


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you have a pic of the plant in it's submersed form? I'm not good with the emmersed ID's on plants yet as I haven't grown many emmersed  

If you got it from me, it is either H. corymbosa, H. corymbosa 'Angustifolia', H. polysperma 'Sunset' or H. polysperma 'Ceylon'.


----------

